# offre Ipad 30 étudiant euros/mois chez SFR: de la fumée?



## keziah44 (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 


Vous avez sans doute tous vu que l'i-pad ( et le tablette galaxy ) était sensé être proposé par SFR à 1 euros par jour pendant 1 an puis 0,70 euro par jour la deuxième année. L'équivalent en fait de l'offre qui aurait été faite chez Orange pour 10 000 IPAD.

Mais cette offre chez  sfr est elle vraiment proposée??? après "l'effet d'annonce" pour dire à quel point le gouvernement était gentil et concerné par ses étudiants,  en fait il ne se passe rien de concret... 

le service client nous redirige vers les boutiques qui....comme à leurs habitudes nous redirigent vers ce même service client...un grand classique....

quelqu'un en sait plus concernant cette offre *CHEZ SFR *?


merci d'avance !


----------



## keziah44 (19 Octobre 2011)

refresh


----------



## Hanky Moody (19 Octobre 2011)

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'offres équivalentes chez Sfr


----------

